# Triticale yeilds, Dry Tons per acre



## iowahayaa (Feb 3, 2013)

wanting to know how many dry hay tons per acre planting in western central iowa usually get decent rains, clay hills and holds moisture, any other forages that are high tonnage and bale up well and are annual, irrigated


----------

